# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam kenal om tante

## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Salam kenal om tante.. Mohon ijin bergabung.. mencari ilmu dan pengetahuan...

----------


## Admin Forum

Salam kenal Pak Luciferanus,
Selamat bergabung di Forum KOI's semoga bermanfaat.


Salam
Tati

----------


## panjikey

welcome om, 
Selamat bergabung dan mari bersama-sama menimba ilmu per-Koi-an di forum ini.

regards,
Panji

----------


## GAPS

> Salam kenal om tante.. Mohon ijin bergabung.. mencari ilmu dan pengetahuan...


Welcome bro......ehm....ehm....mana neh durennya katanya mau beliin duren.....hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Koismagazine

Welcome om... :Tea: 

biar ter registrasi membernya, jgn lupa berlangganan majalahnya om...

Trims,
Salam KOI's

----------


## wen

Salam kenal  & Welc om, namanya unik,  manggilnya siapa ya?

----------


## Jusri

Salam kenal Om

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Makasih om tante.. Nama asli Endro Adityawan.. Biasa dipanggil Endro..  ::  
Soal majalah Koi-S saya udah beli 2 edisi terakhir di Gramedia dan via om DodoKoi.. Nanti saya ajukan buat berlangganan..

----------


## abiserpong

> Salam kenal om tante.. Mohon ijin bergabung.. mencari ilmu dan pengetahuan...


Selamat bergabung om endro ........ sama - sama belajar, semoga betah dan bermanfaat. Salam.  ::

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Terimakasih om Abi.. ::  pastinya betah..

----------


## rvidella

salam kenal pak bella

----------


## Luciferanus_Tancho79

Jgn bawa bawa bella di forum om.. Wkwkwkwk..

----------


## @bursakoiku

Selamat bergabung Om, salam kenal juga

----------


## LDJ

Selamat gabung oum..  ::

----------


## Alfyan_

Salam kenal.....

----------

